# Paying shovelers cash



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Is anyone paying snow shovelers cash? We have in the past and our owner is now wanting to either make them an employee to be taxed or to have them 1099 and have them pay tax at the end of the year. Sorry if this is a repeated question. I feel like everyone pays shovelers in cash.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We have everyone on the payroll. All above board. I suggest that is the way to go, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Advantage;1511352 said:


> We have everyone on the payroll. All above board. I suggest that is the way to go, it's not worth the risk.


Yes this is the right way to do it..... and if you take plowing seriously as a business then its the only way to do it.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Dooleypyne;1511343 said:


> Is anyone paying snow shovelers cash? We have in the past and our owner is now wanting to either make them an employee to be taxed or to have them 1099 and have them pay tax at the end of the year. Sorry if this is a repeated question. I feel like everyone pays shovelers in cash.


Why cash? Save on a little tax and insurance? What if your shoveler who is working his arse off for you in less than ideal conditions gets run over? Your .... Is grass, it's over for you.

From a tax perspective, why do you want to pay income tax on their wages unless you are totally a cash under the table operation.

I know this is harsh, sorry but true. Get with the program. Be a proud snow and ice management professional.


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

NO way! Do it right any put him on your payroll!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Depends on the situation. If we have someone come in to help once or twice, I don't mind paying him cash, but if he is going to always be doing snow for us, then they get put on payroll. Keeping in mind that Canada has a "casual labor" rule that we can use.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Oooh watch out for this one. There is a particular ***** on this board who will go up and down on you for even thinking about paying under the table. And then he'll post public info about you if he can find it.. If you ask me, he needs a good strong bat upside the head, but that's just me.

And I doubt any "shovelor" carries liability so you can forget about 1099. And if your shovelor gets hurt on one of your properties and he sues you and your client, you can kiss your ass goodbye. In MA, you can pull cheap WC for a max of $28K payrooll a year, and a 1mill GL policy for under 1500. Yes you are on the hook for payroll taxes too, but at the end of the day you know you're covered, and that is a little peace of mind that helps me sleep at night. And contrary to popular belief by some of the asshats on this board, certainly including the aforementioned individual above, it doesnt really effect your bottom line.


----------

